# Bypass Hose



## nismo823 (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi everyone. I am new here and was hoping someone here can help me. I have a '97 Hardbody Pick-up. its a 2.4liter 5speed. I have to have the bypass hose replaced on it. Now i got the old one off ( was a pain in the a$$ ), but i can not seem to get the new one on. I did remove the upper radiator hose, but that was it. Is there anything else i need to remove in order to get the new one on easier? I can really use all the help i can get here.


----------



## smikster (Aug 12, 2008)

make sure you lube it


----------



## 94_nismo_freak (Dec 17, 2008)

Just keep at it a set of small hands helps if avail. it gotta go


----------



## nismo823 (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks guys. I finally got it done today. Had to remove the altenator and other hoses, but its finally done:woowoo:


----------



## xero69 (Jan 24, 2007)

HELP! I'm unemployed and really need to conserve cash. Going nuts try to replace this friggin tiny $2 hose. Would be ever so grateful for any advice!

I'm having a really hard time reaching the bypass hose to replace it. I pulled the alternator and the bigger coolant hoses but I'm still having a difficult time getting to the hose clamp for the bypass hose (the clamp for the end which is closest to the engine block). *Is there anything else I can remove that will not eat up hours of time to make this easier?* My hands are small, maybe I am just missing something obvious here? I do have silicone spray to make slipping the new hose on easier. But I cannot get the old one off because I cannot reach that darn hose clamp. 

Also wondering if there is more than one bypass hose hiding under there? It's darn hard to see and my digital shop manual is not big on photos. I've replaced the 2 large coolant hoses and my heater core hoses look like they have already been done by previous owner so I should be good on those.

As an alternative, is there a way I can disable the bypass hose completely so I can limp my truck to the shop or around town? I'm in Texas and it's friggin hot here so I'm not sure I need a thermostat this time of year. *I've been told if I remove the thermostat then no coolant will be diverted to the bypass. Is that a good idea?*

If it matters I've just installed a new radiator, thermostat, thermostat housing, 2 large cooling hoses, and a new water pump. My cooling system was chock full of corrosion and I need this great little truck to last me awhile.


----------



## xero69 (Jan 24, 2007)

Well shoot, even the auto shop stated that they would have to take things apart to reach this stupid little hose. Wish Nissan had used a silicon hose instead of rubber. With 170,000 miles on the clock that hose can't be stock... can it?

*I tip my hat to anyone who can replace this hose without taking off the intake manifold, you are a true magician under the hood!*


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i think i did mine by removeing the alt and going thru the wheel well..


----------



## Annabarreras38 (Apr 10, 2020)

nismo823 said:


> Hi everyone. I am new here and was hoping someone here can help me. I have a '97 Hardbody Pick-up. its a 2.4liter 5speed. I have to have the bypass hose replaced on it. Now i got the old one off ( was a pain in the a$$ ), but i can not seem to get the new one on. I did remove the upper radiator hose, but that was it. Is there anything else i need to remove in order to get the new one on easier? I can really use all the help i can get here.


OMG I am having to same problem on my 96nissian 200sx it's a bitch been working on putting it back on 3days now OMG but I going g to put come grease so it can slide on


----------

